

The Ultimate Guide to SaaS LTV - Mr_Ed
https://chartmogul.com/blog/2015/04/the-ultimate-guide-to-saas-customer-lifetime-value-ltv/

======
pixelmonkey
Seems unlikely to me a "natural" group of hacker news users would upvote a
link to a landing page with email capture.

~~~
nickfzx
Hi there, you can view the PDF without entering your email address - the email
capture is just if you want to stay updated.

Here is the direct link to the PDF: [https://chartmogul.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/ChartMogul...](https://chartmogul.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/ChartMogul-Ultimate-Guide-to-SaaS-Customer-LTV.pdf)

